# cross breeding question!  Suffolk/Southdown Babydoll



## d farm (Oct 6, 2017)

I am new to the group and sheep, I have two Suffolk ewes and looking to add ram!  Has anyone had success at breeding a Southdown babydoll ram to Suffolk ewes?  Thanks for any information or pictures!  small hobby farm in West Tennessee


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Oct 8, 2017)

I don't have either of those breeds but from the ones I have seen I wouldn't think there would be a problem. Just make sure you don't have slight framed ewes because those babydolls (even lots of cross bred lambs I've seen pics of) are pretty stout and wide head and body.


----------

